# Newbie from Australia



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

*waves back* Hi!! Nice to meet you . 

Have fun posting! If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum!! Just make yourself at home.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Equinspire (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you for your kind welcomes!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, welcome. Im from Australia too.


----------



## Equinspire (Feb 28, 2009)

SallyJane said:


> Hey, welcome. Im from Australia too.


Hey, cool. I see you're from the sunshine coast. I'm from the gold coast, so not too far away at all.


----------



## appyhappy (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forum. Good advice on lots of things here.


----------



## louiseiscool (Apr 4, 2009)

hey, im from australia too! but melbourne in victoria. i dont have a horse but have been riding for 7 years, a lot of dressage but ive given most things a go, even vaulting!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey!!! im from australia too!!! im an hour and a half west of the sunny coast! lol!


----------



## Equinspire (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, there certainly are a few Aussies on here! Cool


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

lol i'm aussie too! 

though i'm not in QLD, i'm about two hours north east of melbourne. 

welcome to the forum!


----------

